# which other dog breed goes well with Maltese ?



## krimaya

I Think we are ready for our second furbaby now..Lucky is now 9 months and we wanted to get him a lill brother to play with..We noticed that he just loves playing with other dogs .my brother has 3 dogs but they are all huge dogs..I am afraid he might get hurt playing with them. We are planning to get a dog other then a maltese..can any one suggest what other breeds get a long with maltese and should we get a male or female maltese ? IF not many breeds get along with him..I guess we might end up one more maltese. btw..lucky is neutered.


----------



## The A Team

Welcome to Spoiled Maltese! Which other breeds could you get??? How about a Yorkie or a chihuahua (I'm partial to the long hair variety chi's) or a Shih Tzu.

There are several members here who have multiple breeds, it's interesting to see the different personalities.

(I have a yorkie as well as Maltese and find the coat alot easier to maintain)


----------



## aggiemom99

My grand dog is a rescue yorkie. Lexie and Krystal both play with her and they are also similiar in size. Is allergies a consideration? I also like the fact that I can bathe them in my sink versus having to bend over a tub.


----------



## beckinwolf

Lots of other small dogs would work, I think.

Havanese
Pappilon (sp?)
Chiuahua
Yorkie
Bichon Frise
Shih-tzu
Lhasa Apso
Toy Poodle (There's one member on here who has a black toy poodle. She looks really cool sitting next to her bright white Maltese!)
Westie
Pug
Pekinese

Those are some ideas.


----------



## krimaya

QUOTE (aggiemom99 @ Jan 1 2009, 12:08 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=696943


> My grand dog is a rescue yorkie. Lexie and Krystal both play with her and they are also similiar in size. Is allergies a consideration? I also like the fact that I can bathe them in my sink versus having to bend over a tub.[/B]



Our first option would be a dog with little or no hair maintenance..cos I spend most of my free time taking care of lucky's coat.and I am not sure with my work schedule I will be able to spend time on another dog's coat....And yes allergies are def a consideration


----------



## Madison's Mom

We have a Yorkie, Axel, in addition to Madison. They play well together and like each other but have very different personalities and traits, which I like. Madison is laid back and very "prissy" - we call Axel "the Scamp" because he's always bouncing around, just seeing what he can get into. It's a great mix for us.


----------



## wolfieinthehouse

I am no expert.

Another toy sized dog would be best. Same body weight as your maltese

I got a miniature poodle pup to go with my maltese and she is big (she is going to be around 17lbs to the maltese 6!) and mouthy and I have to watch the two like a hawk until the poodle settles down.

I have noticed some breeds like to grab hair with their mouths more than others though (mostly the terrier breeds who were bred to catch rats?) Maltese have lots of hair to grab. My maltese hates being grabbed by the tail, ears or beard!


----------



## Ladysmom

I love Yorkies, so that would be my first pick. But if you want low maintenance hair, how about a poodle? Poodles are fabulous dogs and the Poodle Club of America has been very proactive about dealing with their genetic health issues. I have always thought a black poodle and a white Maltese would be stunning together.


----------



## Madison's Mom

QUOTE (wolfieinthehouse @ Jan 1 2009, 12:31 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=696963


> I have noticed some breeds like to grab hair with their mouths more than others though (mostly the terrier breeds who were bred to catch rats?) Maltese have lots of hair to grab.[/B]


That is true - Madison loves to run and can outrun Axel, but if he catches her by the tail, she has a hard time shaking him off! 

Axel 's also a "licker" - he loves to lick the cats' faces. Very weird that they seem to enjoy it! I don't know if it's just him or Yorkies in general.


----------



## allheart

I love all sorts of fur-babies, each and every one of them. It's good you are considering what type would fit best with Lucky. Gosh is he handsome!!!

I LOVE Yorkies as well..oh are they just too darn cute. If times spent with mainteance is an issue, I have two maltese, and once you get the schedule down, it doesn't seem to take up much time. It doesn't seem to at least, I'm not very mindful of the time, but I do notice the wash to be done, is a little higher then normal  

I love Bichons as well. They have a delightful, hippty hop type of personality. I think they are forever lovers, just like the Maltese.

How big is sweet Lucky?


----------



## Alvar's Mom

At Alvar's small dog playtime, I've noticed that he is drawn to other "long-haired" breeds (even if the hair is in a puppy-cut, which pretty much all of them are) and could care less about short haired dogs :blink: just a weird observation, it could just be him. His favorite friends (aside from other malts) are shih-tzu's, yorkies and havanese, but he also seems to like long haired chi's, papillons and toy poodles. I'd go for another maltese , but if I HAD to pick another breed I'd probably go for a shih-tzu.


----------



## krimaya

QUOTE (Allheart @ Jan 1 2009, 01:08 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=696974


> I love all sorts of fur-babies, each and every one of them. It's good you are considering what type would fit best with Lucky. Gosh is he handsome!!!
> 
> I LOVE Yorkies as well..oh are they just too darn cute. If times spent with mainteance is an issue, I have two maltese, and once you get the schedule down, it doesn't seem to take up much time. It doesn't seem to at least, I'm not very mindful of the time, but I do notice the wash to be done, is a little higher then normal
> 
> I love Bichons as well. They have a delightful, hippty hop type of personality. I think they are forever lovers, just like the Maltese.
> 
> How big is sweet Lucky?[/B]


Lucky is now 9 months old..and thanks to all the wonderful members I think I have shortlisted to yorkie and poodle..wish me luck to find a bro/sis for my furbaby


----------



## allheart

Awwww best of luck, and you know what comes next 

Be sure and post lots of pics :wub: :wub: 


QUOTE (krimaya @ Jan 1 2009, 02:41 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=696985


> QUOTE (Allheart @ Jan 1 2009, 01:08 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=696974





> I love all sorts of fur-babies, each and every one of them. It's good you are considering what type would fit best with Lucky. Gosh is he handsome!!!
> 
> I LOVE Yorkies as well..oh are they just too darn cute. If times spent with mainteance is an issue, I have two maltese, and once you get the schedule down, it doesn't seem to take up much time. It doesn't seem to at least, I'm not very mindful of the time, but I do notice the wash to be done, is a little higher then normal
> 
> I love Bichons as well. They have a delightful, hippty hop type of personality. I think they are forever lovers, just like the Maltese.
> 
> How big is sweet Lucky?[/B]


Lucky is now 9 months old..and thanks to all the wonderful members I think I have shortlisted to yorkie and poodle..wish me luck to find a bro/sis for my furbaby 
[/B][/QUOTE]


----------



## ilovemymaltese

yes I love yorkies as well, alot of my family memebers have yorkies and maltese. My next dog, I think, will be a yorkie, then of course another maltese


----------



## LJSquishy

I just wanted to add that if you decide on a Yorkie, make sure it comes from a reputable show breeder -- Yorkies are over 30 times more likely to have a Liver Shunt than a Maltese, and it's a huge problem even with Maltese.


----------



## Ladysmom

QUOTE (LJSquishy @ Jan 1 2009, 03:04 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=696999


> I just wanted to add that if you decide on a Yorkie, make sure it comes from a reputable show breeder -- Yorkies are over 30 times more likely to have a Liver Shunt than a Maltese, and it's a huge problem even with Maltese.[/B]



The actual statistic is from a study done at the University of Tennessee. The study found that Yorkies are 36 times more likely to have a liver shunt than all other breeds combined, not just Maltese. 

http://www.vet.utk.edu/clinical/sacs/shunt/faq.php

Once a breed becomes as popular as Yorkies have, the greeders scramble to breed them. Careless breeding has ruined the health of this wonderful breed. 

I always wanted to get a Yorkie as my "empty nest" dog before Miss Lady came into my life. Next time around I'd planned to have a Maltese and Yorkie together. I joined a Yorkie forum a little over a year ago and can't believe how many Yorkies have shunts and liver disease. The health section is full of threads on the subject. I honestly don't know if I would be brave enough to get a Yorkie until Dr. Center finds a genetic marker for liver shunts.


----------



## krimaya

Any one know of a good Yorkie breeder in/nearby Houston ??


----------



## Ladysmom

QUOTE (krimaya @ Jan 1 2009, 04:40 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=697045


> Any one know of a good Yorkie breeder in/nearby Houston ??[/B]


The Yorkshire Terrier Club of America's breeder list is your best resource. There are a bunch of breeders in Texas:

http://www.ytca.org/breeder4.html#TX


----------



## xo daisy baby ox

First off, good luck in finding a new fluff! It is always exciting bringing a new animal home. Your Lucky is very cute! My mother in law has 2 Yorkies, a pug and a standard size poodle and my Daisy gets along with all of them just fine, my mom has 2 maltese and we actually used to have a pug....she seems to have been able to get along with all of them. She tends to get a bit skiddish when they are being too wild, but has never had a problem getting along with any of them! A yorkie would be a great addition! Good luck again, and be sure to post lots of pics when you get your newest baby!!!


----------



## dwerten

I vote yorkie mine all get along great


----------



## aggiemom99

QUOTE (LadysMom @ Jan 1 2009, 03:59 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=697057


> QUOTE (krimaya @ Jan 1 2009, 04:40 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=697045





> Any one know of a good Yorkie breeder in/nearby Houston ??[/B]


The Yorkshire Terrier Club of America's breeder list is your best resource. There are a bunch of breeders in Texas:

http://www.ytca.org/breeder4.html#TX
[/B][/QUOTE]

I noticed Riverwalk in San Antonio. I believe Bill Hinds breeds maltese as well as yorkies. I see Rhapsody, Maltangel and Divine in his line of maltese so I would think yorkies would have good bloodlines. I do not know Mr. Hinds and am not affiliated in any way. Just noticed the name.
http://www.riverwalkkennels.com/


----------



## bell

My new puppy is a minature schnauzer/maltese mix and she seems to get along ok with the maltese, she does however try to pounce on them (hopefully it is just a puppy thing)


----------



## Furbaby's Mommie

Another Maltese!

.....or anything the same size. I like Papillons.


----------



## babygirlmom

I love all the small breeds, but just keep in mind, short-haired chihuahua's shed quite a bit. We had one growing up & I don't think he ever stopped shedding. I brush, & brushed & brushed that dog & it was amazing how much hair I got off of him. 

Pug's are the same way...shed, shed, shed, plus they snore & can sure stink up your house with the gas they let go of. My sister had a Pug & he decided he wanted to sleep in my room one night & I had to run him out because he snored so loud & passed gas all night long! LOL! I don't know if they all have that problem, but he sure did! 

Good luck! I know your little one will enjoy a playmate.


----------



## LilPosh

I have a Maltese and a Yorkie and I think it is the best of both worlds! They get a long great!


----------



## Big Sky Country

The Morkie. cross of Maltese and Yorkie is great. :tender: 

[attachment=46404:Buddy_new_2.JPG]


----------



## Luna'sMom

Morkie's are bred by unreputable breeders trying to cash in on the "designer dog" phase - don't be fooled into buying one. Of course that is just my opinion but it comes from buying a DD from a byb who sold her at 7 weeks and she died of parvo promptly afterwards because the "breeder" (I use the term loosely) had no idea what he was doing and just wanted to make $$$$$$. I've learnt alot since then. Stick to the purebreds not only because you know what they will grow up into, your more likely to get a healthy dog (imo) and if you research the reputable breeders only you know that the breeder CARES about the dogs and puppies and isn't in it for the $$$$

I've been thinking of adding a second dog to my house hold - I would get a Maltese, Toy Poodle or Shih tzu (yorkies are really rare here and harder to get from a reputable breeder but I might consider them too). 

If allergies are a consideration I would stay with a non-shedding single coated breed like the Maltese or potentially a toy poodle - I would stay away from chi's, pappilions, pugs etc. The grooming isn't hard if you take them to the groomer regularly for a short hair cut.


----------



## njdrake

My son has a Papillon and Zoey loves her! They play the whole time she's here. I think if I was going to get another dog and not a Maltese it would be a Papillon. Izzy is only 3 1/2 pounds so she's really on the small size for a Papillon but she has a wonderful personality and is a very smart little girl. I think having one would be a good match for a Maltese. I also like Yorkies but you have a lot of grooming with them too unless you puppy cut.


----------



## BABYSNOWY

Welcome to SM...I have Snowy who is a maltese and Icy who is a mix of Maltese and Bischon,,,,they play wonderfully together and have a great personality


----------



## Big Sky Country

QUOTE (Luna'sMom @ Jan 3 2009, 06:09 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=698441


> Morkie's are bred by unreputable breeders trying to cash in on the "designer dog" phase - don't be fooled into buying one. Of course that is just my opinion but it comes from buying a DD from a byb who sold her at 7 weeks and she died of parvo promptly afterwards because the "breeder" (I use the term loosely) had no idea what he was doing and just wanted to make $$$$$$. I've learnt alot since then. Stick to the purebreds not only because you know what they will grow up into, your more likely to get a healthy dog (imo) and if you research the reputable breeders only you know that the breeder CARES about the dogs and puppies and isn't in it for the $$$$
> 
> I've been thinking of adding a second dog to my house hold - I would get a Maltese, Toy Poodle or Shih tzu (yorkies are really rare here and harder to get from a reputable breeder but I might consider them too).
> 
> If allergies are a consideration I would stay with a non-shedding single coated breed like the Maltese or potentially a toy poodle - I would stay away from chi's, pappilions, pugs etc. The grooming isn't hard if you take them to the groomer regularly for a short hair cut.[/B]


To each his own.. Our little guy came from an awesome gal that has remained in contact with us, he is very healthy just a sweetie.. I did purchase a 2nd malt from a reputable breeder who was concerned only long enough to sell the 6 month old little guy, it was a mess and after he was shipped we were unable to contact her. Everyone should follow their heart!!


----------



## EmmasMommy

No matter what fur-baby you decide on . Best wishes for a happy healthy new addition and many years together.


----------



## wooflife

I have a Havanese, Brussles Griffon, and a maltese. They all get along great. 

Leslie


----------



## mi_ku_5

QUOTE (Big Sky Country @ Jan 5 2009, 08:38 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=699972


> To each his own.. Our little guy came from an awesome gal that has remained in contact with us, he is very healthy just a sweetie.. I did purchase a 2nd malt from a reputable breeder who was concerned only long enough to sell the 6 month old little guy, it was a mess and after he was shipped we were unable to contact her. Everyone should follow their heart!![/B]


Why do you refer to her as reputable then? I'm not being snarky, I would really like to know why you considered her reputable in the first place and why you still call her that. Was it b/c she showed her dogs? I would never buy a mixed breed, but there are few I would love to have if the became available through rescue at the right time. Many of them do end up in rescue b/c of the "best of both breeds" myth. Genetics just don't work that way. 

I would think most toy breeds would be a good match for a Maltese. I've never been around a short haired Chi that didn't shed like crazy and yet many of them belong to allergy sufferers. The dogs didn't cause any symtoms, so that would be an option. I would be interested to know how much longhair Chis shed. I would suggest a Toy Poodle b/c my Cousin had one. Her mom bought a $20 pair of clippers and kept her in a short sporting clip. My aunt only had to clip her every 2 or 3 months and they really didn't brush her that often either. I've also never heard of a single dog aggressive poodle, but I could see how a larger poodle could inadvertently hurt a small dog. My brother's Standard Poodle puppy can be quite hyper at times and he's quite the clutz.


----------



## krimaya

QUOTE (dwerten @ Jan 1 2009, 04:15 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=697065


> I vote yorkie mine all get along great[/B]


awwwwww....your babies are just adorable. :heart:


----------



## krimaya

well my search is still going on...I had to take a break in between but now I am seriously looking again..the reason I did not want to get one more Maltese is because I want lucky to be the only one..he is special  ..I don't want any one to compare him to the other maltease


----------

